# Rossi Model 62



## Woodscrew (Mar 26, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knew a web site or had the link to a site where I could download an Owners Manual for this Rifle.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 26, 2009)

idk but your avatar cracked me up.


----------



## njanear (Mar 27, 2009)

Woodscrew said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew a web site or had the link to a site where I could download an Owners Manual for this Rifle.




This is probably the closest you will get:     The Taurus M62/M72 manual


----------



## Woodscrew (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Bossdog1 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Rossi Mod 92*

Try this http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/rossi_pump_22.pdf
site.


----------



## wildcatt (May 11, 2009)

*rossi*

its a copy of the winchester mod 62


----------



## Woodscrew (May 12, 2009)

Yes as far as I can tell. I never owned a Winchester mod 62


----------



## wildcatt (May 17, 2009)

*rossi 62*

I had 3 win all models,and had a rossi to repair.needed new barrel.but he did not want to pay.


----------

